# CAAD10 - 2012 Team Colour Edition build.



## macca33 (Oct 24, 2012)

G'day all. I managed to source a very cheap 2012 CAAD10 Team frameset and plan to use it as my 'work' bike which will also double as my climbing bike for the steep stuff!

I'm going to build it up with my DA7800 groupset - Compact FSA Gossamer crankset, FSA carbon seatpost, Cannondale bars/stem, Selle Italia Flite saddle and my older Fulcrum R1s.









We've gone from this donor bicycle...



Frame looks very nice in Team colours....



Added a bit here...



Bit here....



A bit there...



And we made it to here...




Waiting now for the new stem, seatpost and BB30 kit before final assembly.

cheers


----------



## Duncan.E (Jan 2, 2012)

Great looking bike. The CAAD 10 had some really great paint jobs up through 2012.


----------



## Team Sarcasm (Oct 22, 2012)

Probably my favorite color for the caad10. The red (both the 2013 and 2014 red schemes) is a close runner up though!


----------



## macca33 (Oct 24, 2012)

Finished it off this arvo - will test-ride tomorrow. I'm happy with the build.





cheers


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

nice work, give us a ride review.


----------



## macca33 (Oct 24, 2012)

gus68 said:


> nice work, give us a ride review.



Cheers Gus.

Well, first ride this morning into a howling wind and with a local bunch that was on fire! No real surprises for me, as I have another CAAD10, but this one is subtly different - groupset, saddle and crankset.

It handles very nicely, climbs well and descends sublimely, although I did run out of sprockets on a couple of quick downhills - cadence 130+ hahaha. First time with a Compact crankset and I appreciated the ability to really spin up a couple of steeper bits.

Overall, I'm very happy and it mates well with the other CAAD10 in the stable - which is running a Standard crankset.





cheers


----------

